# MP 255 scheduled for reefing



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks like MP255 will be reefed! I've caught a lot of nice fish off this rig over the last ten years. Will hate to see the upper half go but glad to see it will not be completely removed! Top 1/3rd of the rig will be removed and set to the west of the base. Kudos for Apache and Alabama Marine Resources Division for doing the right thing! 

http://www.sam.usace.army.mil/Missi...ation-to-fill-012-acre-of-jurisdictional.aspx


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Any idea when they are planning on doing this?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

What's the Over / Under on this one? 

I'm willing to go $100 on over 6 months. Who wants to up the ante?

Let's see. 
Step 1- Advertise concerning the public comment time and locations. 
Step 2- Public Comment - 30 day duration (comments in writing)
Note: (1) Must make extra effort to check with any Indian tribes who may live offshore...in canoes or under platforms...or possibly ON abandoned platforms.
(2) Make extraordinary effort to solicit comments from The Society for the Preservation of Northern Gulf Subterranean Sand Worms
(3) If any Timberhole Stumps are located the whole project is to be thrown under the direction of the National Historic Preservation Society

Step 3 - After all of Step 2 is collected and considered, develop a State Water Quality
Certification
Step 4 - After Step 1, 2 & 3 are completed start a Coastal Zone Consistency Report

After completion of all the above, prepare an Inquiry for Bid for Relocation. ( Give 60 days for bid submission)

Submit Bids. 

Bid Review

Clarification of Bids.

Analysis of Clarified Bids

Negotiation with Short Listed Bidders.

Contract Negotiations

Contract Finalization

Mobilization

Execution and Performance of Contract

I'm going to have to revise my 'Over' to 1 year....possibly 1 1/2 years.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

It will be interesting as I've seen commercial Mingo boats tied up and fishing there. I like it as it is as a place to tie off to for get a few hours rest in the middle of an overnighter


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope it happens.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow PHslim, if correct then you've got a good handle on the process involved and possible timeline. What's the depth in that location?


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

350ft


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

I hope it takes a lot of time. All too often it seems like once the rigs are reef'd the fishing just isn't the same. Take for example Black Beauty for all you old salts. 

We should be happy that this is a true rigs to reef project regardless of the red tape and/or time required to execute. 

KJ


----------

